# How to make pigeon nest box?



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone can help me how to make a nest box?I don't know how to make one..i'm just preparing if my pigeons would lay eggs so that there will be a place for them to sit on it.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you sure you want to encourage breeding at this point? From your other post it looks like you're pretty crammed for space.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Libis said:


> Are you sure you want to encourage breeding at this point? From your other post it looks like you're pretty crammed for space.


my 2 blue bars is always together and they always billing.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

But giving them a nesting box and nest would likely encourage things further towards having babies. You seem to have too little space for the birds that you have. This would further crowd things. Not only that, but from your other posts it sounds like the pair is bullying your other bird. If they nest they are likely to become more aggressive.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

i just found out that when i renovate my 3rd cage it became slightly bigger in the inside but looks small in the outside..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

How many birds do you have in each cage at this point? What are the actual dimensions of each cage?

How soon are you moving to America? It can be difficult to get just a few pets over the border--if you have too many birds it could become absolutely ridiculous trying to get them into the country. (Not to mention potentially expensive.)


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Libis said:


> How many birds do you have in each cage at this point? What are the actual dimensions of each cage?
> 
> How soon are you moving to America? It can be difficult to get just a few pets over the border--if you have too many birds it could become absolutely ridiculous trying to get them into the country. (Not to mention potentially expensive.)


the small cage is for the white feather and the bigger cage is for the 2pairs theres a divider for them and im gonna make another one for the hen that laid an egg.im gonna separate the 2 pairs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

2ndwind said:


> the small cage is for the white feather and the bigger cage is for the 2pairs theres a divider for them and im gonna make another one for the hen that laid an egg.im gonna separate the 2 pairs.


she wants to know the measurements.. (example 2foot x 2 foot)

what size in measurement are your cages, that is how you know how many birds it should hold.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> she wants to know the measurements.. (example 2foot x 2 foot)
> 
> what size in measurement are your cages, that is how you know how many birds it should hold.


i didnt measure the cage i just make one that they can move around.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

2ndwind said:


> i didnt measure the cage i just make one that they can move around.


you have to measure it.. 2 ft per bird.. if you can not give your birds TWO SQUARE FOOT PER BIRD. then find them a home.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> you have to measure it.. 2 ft per bird.. if you can not give your birds TWO SQUARE FOOT PER BIRD. then find them a home.


mine is not 2ft but my pigeon are doing good lol mine is only 1ft


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

2ndwind said:


> i didnt measure the cage i just make one that they can move around.


Get a tape measure or your mom's roll up measuring tape measure and go measure it.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

HmoobH8wj said:


> mine is not 2ft but my pigeon are doing good lol mine is only 1ft


Thats the equivalent of you and someone else living in a 4ft by 4ft box, hardly any room to move, no room to rest properly, no toilet area.
How would you like it ? they need more space or will rapidly become unhealthy.


----------

